# Tabelião de protesto...



## Javibus

Hola de nuevo amigos!
vuelvo a necesitar vuestra ayuda para una traducción de un documento notarial. ¿Cómo traduciriais de portugués a español esta frase?:

2º TABELIÃO DE NOTAS E DE PROTESTO DE LETRAS E TÍTULOS

¿¿2º NOTARIO DE NOTAS Y _DE PROTESTO_ DE LETRAS Y TÍTULOS?? en español no tiene sentido decir notario de protesto...

Espero que alguien pueda ayudarme, muchas gracias!!


----------



## Tomby

Javibus said:


> ...en español no tiene sentido decir notario de protesto...


Pero, .... "letra", "protesto" y "notario" son tres palabras que están intimamente ligadas. Antiguamente se decía en la Ley Cambiaria "que a la puesta de sol las letras de cambio aceptadas y no satisfechas se dirigirían al notario para su protesto y bla, bla, bla..." [no sigo porque no soy abogado, aunque si he firmado muchas letras en mi vida y siempre he procurado pagarlas "por si las moscas"].
Mejor comprobar este *link*, o *este*.
¡Saludos!
TT.


----------



## Javibus

entonces, por lo que parece, sí que se puede traducir de manera literal sin que suene muy portunhol, no?
NOTARIO DE NOTAS Y PROTESTO DE LETRAS Y TÍTULOS

Muchas gracias Tombatossals! un saludo...


----------



## andre luis

Só "Notario Público" não engloba todos os itens?


----------



## Tomby

Javibus said:


> entonces, por lo que parece, sí que se puede traducir de manera literal sin que suene muy portunhol, no?
> NOTARIO DE NOTAS Y PROTESTO DE LETRAS Y TÍTULOS
> 
> Muchas gracias Tombatossals! un saludo...


Eu diria só "Notario". Por exemplo: "_El Banco envió una Letra al protesto al Notario D. xxx_" ou "_La Letra está en el protesto en la Notaría de D. xxx_". Em Espanha no há diferencia entre as distintas funções que realiza um notário.
TT.


----------



## Javibus

Muito obrigado aos dois! acho q já ficou bom, espero q serva
valiou a ajuda!


----------



## Tomby

Ah, Javibus, disculpa que te haya respondido en portugués. Yo pensaba que eras portugués o brasileño ya que preguntabas por una traducción del portugués al español.
Quería decirte que los notarios no son como los médicos (dentista, pediatra, traumatólogo, etc.) que según la especialidad tienen un nombre distinto. Los notarios lo mismo te levantan un acta de lo que sea, que dan fe de una compra-venta de un piso y no tienen un nombre específico según el tema que se ocupen.
¡Un abrazo!
TT.


----------



## Javibus

Sí, soy español, pero entiendo bien el português.
Vale, muchas gracias! entonces lo dejaré como notario y se acabó, que es como mejor se entiende...
gracias por la ayuda, este foro funciona a las mil maravillas!
abrazo...


----------



## Mangato

Me gustaría que lo confirmaran los nativos, pero tengo la impresión que los tabeliões en Brasil están especializados en distintas competencias. 
Algunas competencias que aquí corresponden a los notarios allí se diligencian en los cartorios (registros).

Pero esto no es más que una opinión personal, sin fundamento jurídico.

Saludos, 

MG


----------



## Iben Xavier Lorenzana

Javibus said:


> Hola de nuevo amigos!
> vuelvo a necesitar vuestra ayuda para una traducción de un documento notarial. ¿Cómo traduciriais de portugués a español esta frase?:
> 
> 2º TABELIÃO Foz do Iguaçu
> 
> ¿¿2º NOTARIO DE NOTAS Y _DE PROTESTO_ DE LETRAS Y TÍTULOS?? en español no tiene sentido decir notario de protesto...
> 
> Espero que alguien pueda ayudarme, muchas gracias!!


 
Oye Jaibus,

Aunque suene ridículo en español, creo que debes traducirlo textualmente, pues al final es un tipo de Notario en Brasil. A Rigor puedes escribir, NOTARIO y  a seguir entre comillas “DE NOTAS Y DE PROTESTO DE LETRAS Y TÍTULOS”. Es mi opinión, pues ya lo hice así alguna vez y nadie reclamó.
 
Iben Xavier


----------



## Javibus

Genial iben Xavier. De hecho lo he dejado así, creo q queda más claro, tanto para españoles como brasileños. Gracias por tu ayuda!


----------



## Tomby

Devo reconhecer que nosso colega Mangato têm razão: no Brasil há vários tipos de tabeliões. 
Eis a informação que confirma este facto: click
Obrigado!
TT.


----------



## Mangato

Parabens TT. Esse enlace é um achado. Tira definitivamente as minhas dúvidas.


----------



## Carfer

Já agora, para que conste, esse tipo de especialização também existe em Portugal. Nas cidades maiores também há cartórios notariais de protesto de letras. Nas mais pequenas, a função compete aos cartórios normais.


----------

